# Drawer slides: full- or 3/4-extension?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm planning to build a shop cabinet with a bunch of drawers, each approximately 18" wide, 22" deep(front to back), and 3" to 12" high.The drawers will be used to store typical shop stuff: tools, boxes of nails and screws, cans of finishes, paint, etc.

I'm considering using 3/4-extension slides rated for 75 lbs. Will those be sturdy enough?

Are 3/4-extension slides adequate, or will I regret not using full-extension slides (despite the extra cost)?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

As far as weight goes;
Get a bathroom scale and fill a comparably sized drawer and see what it weighs in at!

Personally, I would go with full extension, but that IS just an opinion!!!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I think you will regret not going with full extension slides.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Full extension is almost always the way to go.

Lee


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

i have to 3rd the full extension thing i know i regretted the 3/4 i put in my old shop new one has full.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would use full extension slides. They will typically be rated for 100# for that size.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

If it is a cabinet screwed to the wall - go full extension.

If you will fill the drawers with tools and screws - and think you may be "testing" the 75 pound limitof a cabinet on casters like Pinto - go 3/4 or your cart will tip when you pull out the drawer.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

DrDirt, good point about cabinet type.

If it's non-mobile, I agree with the full extension slides that others are recommending..


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Full extension. You can buy them in bulk from Woodworkers Supply. It is their house brand, but they work pretty well. Or you could get spendy and buy the Accuride full extension Plus 1" so the entire drawer contents are accessible.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Whew, eighteen full-extension slides is no small investment. Thanks for the information, but I may need to rethink this…


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Fancy drawer slides are expensive overkill








For my shop storage I put together a 2×4 frame with 2×2 drawer guide rails mounted inside.








The 22w x 24d drawers ride in the rails, which also keep them from tipping.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Clint, do the drawers slide freely, despite the slides being wood-on-wood?


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Brett,

How much dust do you deal with in your shop? I would normally suggest full extension slides also, but I've used 3 different type slides in the different cabinets I've used in my shop over the years, 3/4 epoxy coated slides(very inexpensive), Full extension side mount (100lb. rated) and the Blum undermount full extension. (very expensive for shop use).

All have pros & cons, but the biggest problem I had using the side mount full extension slides was the dust and dirt getting into the ball bearings and working very rough over a period of time. If your shop is pretty much dust free, then you shouldn't have that problem.

3/4 slides will bug you at times when you're trying to find things that got pushed to the back of the drawers.
I would think the slides would handle the weight in most cases unless you just load the devil out of them. I've never had a problem with weight in any of those drawers, just the inconvenience of dealing with the drawer only coming out 3/4.

The Blums have worked flawlessly even with all the dust in my shop, but again ridiculously expensive for shop use. The only reason I used them, they where some left over slides from a huge kitchen job I did.

Actually I've used wood on wood drawers in one of my work benches and they worked OK, but the drawers where fairly small and about the only thing they were used for was sandpaper, so I have no experience using them for larger items and weight.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

http://www.wwhardware.com/kv-tt100-economy-100-lb-full-extension-drawer-slide-kvtt100/

22" for $5.91 a pair. 100 lbs, full extension.

Now, these are not accurides, but they are pretty decent slides at an excellent price


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use wood drawer guides and cover the wood with this low friction tape. Works fantastic…!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It's good to be able to pull the whole drawer out and throw it on the bench for when you need to go rummaging for something. You can do that easily with wooden runners or piston fit drawers.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Full extensions are usually rated for more weight than 3/4s. This might be significant even if you don't need to pull them out all the way.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

During the holidays, I replaced the drawer guides on two drawers in my workbench. A lot of heavy stuff in those drawers like forstner bit sets and other drills, etc. The original glides were the cheep kitchen drawer type but they had lasted 20 years and still worked.

Man-o-man, what a difference a 100# rated full extension glide has made. I am still asking myself why I waited so long to upgrade. And yes, I did find stuff I had forgot about in the back of the drawers.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

In my shop I have one drawer that is not full extension and it ticks me off every time I use it! My son who works in my shop off/on keeps saying "what good is this drawer?"

As soon as I get some time that drawer is going to be full extension! Fortunately I have a local supplier that carries several different brands so I won't incur any shipping charges and stiil have my choice of features.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

its not as hard to use wooden sildes in my shop drawer's and my dresser's.


----------

